# Java Moss Tree in Low Tech Comments Wanted



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks Like Christmas moss, not Java.


----------



## Bob Madoran (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks like Christmas Moss to me also. It's what I have in my tank. Have fun trimming it. 

The stuff doesn't float to the top of the tank when you trim it. Even with scissors in one hand and tweezers in the other holding what you are about to cut off, you are likely to have pieces that get cut accidentally and will drift around the tank. Big pieces are not much of an issue since they are fairly easy to get, but the little pieces can be a royal pain in rear to get out of the tank as they drift into and around plants or what ever else is in the tank.

One idea would be to not trim the moss while it is in the tank. Out of water the moss will not look anything like what it does in the tank. It won't have that nice fluffy look to it. Instead, it will collapse down on it's self making it nearly impossible to trim it to look even remotely decent. So, if you remove the driftwood or what ever the moss is attached to and put it into a bucket full of water that is big enough to fully submerge it, the moss will look like it does when in the tank and and you don't have to worry about little bits and pieces getting all over the tank. Another advantage to this is it just makes collecting all of the trimmings supper easy so you can attach them to something else.


----------



## Hooked on fish (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for the tips BOB.

Christmas Moss, huh?

Well that figures. That's what I get for believing the LFS.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

i wouldn't be disappointed - christmas moss is usually more highly valued than Java - and for good reason - i think it looks much better.


I like it - but it would be nice to see a picture from a little further out. kinda hard to see what's going on with the rest of the tank


----------



## Hooked on fish (Dec 15, 2015)

Sure that makes sense.
Here is the whole tank.

This tank was set up about a month ago.
The plants, filter media, sponge filter, and half the gravel were plucked from existing tanks.
Guppies were added to help the cycle.

I have 4 1" convicts that need a new home I'm thinking about putting them here.
Of course I'll pull most of the guppies out. Some of the fry will be left for,... well lunch.


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

Convicts will probably dig up your plants??? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFishTank5372 (Dec 18, 2015)

i think that the driftwood is too thick to be able to make it look like a tree...


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I like the tree. Think it would look better moved out to where the smaller sword is. As it stands now, the larger sword is the main focal point that draws the eye, and it's dead center. The tree is sort of an afterthought.

If you swapped places with the smaller sword, the tree would become the main focal point, properly spaced at about 1/3 of the width. Then maybe move the big sword to the back left corner, and the smaller sword where the big sword is now.


----------



## JennieEilerts (Dec 1, 2015)

I agree... it would look more balanced. It's a fun tree!


----------

